# Starsky & Hutch cardigan



## Purplefrog13

Hello fellow yarn lovers! My name is ildi and I have been promising to knit my partner a Starsky and Hutch cardigan for a few years now! As winter is nearly over again, I am really keen to find a pattern. He is a large, cuddly guy. I would appreciate it if someone out there could help me, as I don't know what they are called, besides Starsky &Hutch cardigans. Thanks and cheers ildi


----------



## PointySticksNStones

http://vicsknits.wordpress.com/2007/12/30/the-starsky-and-hutch-cardigan/
Heres a picture. Sirdar used to have a pattern. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Stablebummom

Purplefrog13 said:


> Hello fellow yarn lovers! My name is ildi and I have been promising to knit my partner a Starsky and Hutch cardigan for a few years now! As winter is nearly over again, I am really keen to find a pattern. He is a large, cuddly guy. I would appreciate it if someone out there could help me, as I don't know what they are called, besides Starsky &Hutch cardigans. Thanks and cheers ildi


Here is a link to the free pattern! Evidently is Sirdar-
http://www.paulmichaelglaser.info/2011/04/exact-starsky-sweater-for-knitters.html

If you can't read the one above, here's one that is the original but costs a few bucks: http://www.etsy.com/listing/75665710/starsky-and-hutch-cardigan-vintage

Here's another: http://debugs.hubpages.com/hub/The-Elusive-Starsky-Sweater-Knit-Pattern


----------



## flitri

G'day Ikdi and welcome from a cold Sydney Australia. We are in the middle of our winter and I think that the coldest months are yet to come, I find that August and September are very cold months.


----------



## mmMardi

Welcome from Downers Grove, Illinois and Denver, Colorado. You'll love the forum.


----------



## njbk55

I have the pattern. My mother made one for a friends son, years ago. The photo looks the same. I will warn you that there is a some what difficult part in the patten something to do with the turning for the collar if it is the original pattern. My husband to be that had never read a knitting pattern before figured it out after a quick lesson on knitting shorthand.


----------



## Ronie

I have clicked on all the free links.. still no sweater.. the one link has it but you have to zoom to print it... it was then very blurry... I might of not done it right... it is a very nice looking sweater thats for sure.. It would be worth purchasing it if you are ready to tackle this...


----------



## lavertera

Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton, England.


----------

